# Who buys these



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/240-LED-Amb...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cf0a2469c&vxp=mtr

I know they are cheap but for the prices some of these other brands I can buy 1 and 3-4 back ups of these.
has 8 flash patterns.

I bought 2 so far been working well very bright. Thinking about buying few more. 
I split the cord and added wire one truck took about 45 ft of wire then I splice the cig plug back on. I still have to plug it in the cig plug. atleast its not running thru a window
I know I have 1 year But at $42 if it last a year its worth $42
I spent more on the older rotators but no more then $100 but that's been few years ago.
A friend bought a name brand looks like mine He paid $200. We couldnt see the difference only thing was different was the cig plug


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We have a couple of accounts that they require class 1 SAE warning equipment. Why, I don't know. Because they can, I guess.

Once you have a good class 1 bar, you'll never go back to the cheap stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

We have some pretty competitively priced mini bars, all with high quality LEDs that are much brighter than those Gen I bars:

http://advancedwarninglights.com/interior-lightbars/mini-lightbars.html


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I have one - just got it and it is "adequate." I would even think of using 2 on top. But I would like a more powerful one.

I just like the magnetic ease of removing it - any of the bigger ones use only magnetic - I just thought they were mostly hardwired in...


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Whelen. American company, American made. 5 year warranty.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Rural mail carriers... :laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

MajorDave;1952967 said:


> I have one - just got it and it is "adequate." I would even think of using 2 on top. But I would like a more powerful one.
> 
> I just like the magnetic ease of removing it - any of the bigger ones use only magnetic - I just thought they were mostly hardwired in...


Dave,

Our Sliq Series (a favorite here on PlowSite) is available in 3 sizes- 8 inch, 12 inch, and 22 inch. Each of them has magnet mounts and a full cord with attached cig plug (on/off and pattern selector).

Let me know if I can be of any other help!

- Tom


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I have that ebay light on three of my skid steers. it works, but is nowhere near as bright as some of my other minibars.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Whats difference between Sliq 22 and the Saber 27 TIR? I see "Generation III TIR LED technology" - etc.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Waiting for a thread like this. I have had many bars. Whelen justice, liberty, sho me etc. I'm using a mini justice and it's by far the brightest I've ever seen a bar. It's blinding day or night But it's about 500. For other trucks and back-up I'm thinking of getting these. Cheap and easy to setup, doesn't matter if it gets stolen or broken and they will get the job done for the most part.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

durafish;1952993 said:


> Waiting for a thread like this. I have had many bars. Whelen justice, liberty, sho me etc. I'm using a mini justice and it's by far the brightest I've ever seen a bar. It's blinding day or night But it's about 500. For other trucks and back-up I'm thinking of getting these. Cheap and easy to setup, doesn't matter if it gets stolen or broken and they will get the job done for the most part.


The one I got is fine, like I said, but it is certainly not bright or noticeable (as others), but if you maybe run two up top. But then you are not too far away from the bigger ones??


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

durafish;1952993 said:


> Waiting for a thread like this. I have had many bars. Whelen justice, liberty, sho me etc. I'm using a mini justice and it's by far the brightest I've ever seen a bar. It's blinding day or night But it's about 500. For other trucks and back-up I'm thinking of getting these. Cheap and easy to setup, doesn't matter if it gets stolen or broken and they will get the job done for the most part.


I know But these are pretty bright See the flashes off road signs before you can even read what the sign says. 
They are not as bright as my dual rotators its like 2 spot lights rotating If wasn't for this Condo complex I would have rotators.
I think these will get me by My DOT guy approved it So I'm happy and didn't cost me much. Order a round one for my Skid


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

MajorDave;1952989 said:


> Whats difference between Sliq 22 and the Saber 27 TIR? I see "Generation III TIR LED technology" - etc.


The Sliq 22 is a little smaller, and only 5 inches wide. By far a better seller than the Saber bar. We just keep the Saber bars on the site because they've been around for quite some time and people email us about them sometimes. We also have some fleet accounts that order them in bulk regularly.

Sliq 22 for reference:
http://advancedwarninglights.com/sliq-22.html

























- Tom


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

[email protected];1953207 said:


> The Sliq 22 is a little smaller, and only 5 inches wide. By far a better seller than the Saber bar. We just keep the Saber bars on the site because they've been around for quite some time and people email us about them sometimes. We also have some fleet accounts that order them in bulk regularly.
> 
> Sliq 22 for reference:
> http://advancedwarninglights.com/sliq-22.html
> ...


It states on there that the other one (in line - going by memory now) has more lights though. Looks like this one has alley lights on the side. Just want this to be bright. The one I got is pretty damn small.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Hmmmm. Checked the video out. Nice


----------



## redsox4life (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^I bought a light from these guys yesterday.....emailed me at 5:30pm to confirm something on my order, the again at 7:30pm with a ship notification,

Very impressed/happy they were working that late


----------



## H&NServices (Feb 24, 2014)

Is it possible to permanant mount the slick series and wire it to a on off amd pattern switch?


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Axxitech MB30 here, it is small and flat out bright as all get out.... Magnet base. Had it a few years now and I'm impressed... The Sliq looks pretty good for about the same money. It's definitly longer then the MB30


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

[email protected];1953207 said:


> The Sliq 22 is a little smaller, and only 5 inches wide. By far a better seller than the Saber bar. We just keep the Saber bars on the site because they've been around for quite some time and people email us about them sometimes. We also have some fleet accounts that order them in bulk regularly.


Thanks for hi jacking my thread Go start your own WOW


----------



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

Generally the people who buy those ebay lights are the guys who are new to lighting and don't quite understand a quality $300 lightbar from Whelen vs. a $30 ebay light. They also don't look into class ratings and certifications. When you switch to a better light you won't go back. Also you will get way more light output from a different optic design. Try switching from a minibar with a lot of plain LEDs to a mini bar with TIR (totally intigrated reflector) or Linear modules. Way way better lights! All that to say buy something like a Whelen responder con3 for like $280 or their new mini century 11" for under $200 you'll be happy you did!


----------



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

Antlerart06;1954627 said:


> Thanks for hi jacking my thread Go start your own WOW


Generally the people who buy those ebay lights are the guys who are new to lighting and don't quite understand a quality $300 lightbar from Whelen vs. a $30 ebay light. They also don't look into class ratings and certifications. When you switch to a better light you won't go back. Also you will get way more light output from a different optic design. Try switching from a minibar with a lot of plain LEDs to a mini bar with TIR (totally intigrated reflector) or Linear modules. Way way better lights! All that to say buy something like a Whelen responder con3 for like $280 or their new mini century 11" for under $200 you'll be happy you did!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

FSLC;1956170 said:


> Generally the people who buy those ebay lights are the guys who are new to lighting and don't quite understand a quality $300 lightbar from Whelen vs. a $30 ebay light. They also don't look into class ratings and certifications. When you switch to a better light you won't go back. Also you will get way more light output from a different optic design. Try switching from a minibar with a lot of plain LEDs to a mini bar with TIR (totally intigrated reflector) or Linear modules. Way way better lights! All that to say buy something like a Whelen responder con3 for like $280 or their new mini century 11" for under $200 you'll be happy you did!


Well I guess I don't see paying 300 for something when 50 will do the same and my DOT inspector said its approved for my company. 
And at the Complex I didn't get any complaints from the 50 dollar ones
My duel Rotator light cost less then 200 and its been good to me sure replace bulbs its going on its 5th season and that thing so bright it will blind other drivers. I bought it new for $50 at a auction.
I only use them in winter time. So should last me a long time. Now if something I use everyday I might bought one that cost more with a better warranty and brighter.
Summer time Never need them on.


----------

